# Need Help Installing Speakers in 98 Frontier



## lcspider4 (May 24, 2005)

I have a 98 Nissan Frontier and I am looking to put in some speakers, such as SOny Xplodes or something. I would like to install them myself but I looked at the speakers in my truck and its not as simple as just unscrewing something. They seem to be built into the door. So i dont know how to remove the stock speakers or install the new ones. Any help on this would be appreciated. Im just looking to put in 2 6 1/2" speakers in the front door panels.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

First of all, I would suggest a better quality speaker, like alpine. The sony Xplodes look cool, but the quality of them are not too good. In order to gain access to the factory speakers, you need to remove the door panel. Usually there is one or two screws that will need to be removed. These are usually behind the door handle or in the arm rest. Once those are removed, the entire panel is held in place by clips. You will need to start at one point on the door, and use flat head screwdriver to pop out the clips from the door. Repeat this around the entire panel. Once all clips are out the panel should come right off. You will then have access to the speaker. 

Are you going to be adding an amplifier along with these speakers? 

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Pengy (May 15, 2005)

I hear the only thin sony has going for them is the video department, specifically television sets. I've been told to stay away from any and all audio equipment from sony.


----------



## lcspider4 (May 24, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou for the advice on the speakers. Now that I know a little more about what I need to get, how do I know what will fit in my truck? Or does anything fit and i just have to put spacers and stuff in accordingly?
If anyone knows a website or anything that i can go to to find what will fit, it would be geatly appreciated. 

I'm really uneducated in all this and I really appreciate all the help I've already gotten.


----------



## lcspider4 (May 24, 2005)

Once I am inside the door panel, is it realatively easy to take out the factory speakers and put in my own, or should I just let pros do it?


----------

